# My Deer Cam Pics!!! Thanks H2O Mellon and Tony



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my 40th year of bowhunting and I have learned of a valuable Tool!!! After reading the post about the Strealth cameras and seeing the pictures that H2OMellon and Tony had, I purchased a Stealth Camera from Bass Pro,, Camo,, $89.00. I have been watching some nice rubs being freshened, so I decided to set up on them. I put the camera in last friday at noon and I was lucky to get three different Bucks and 2 doe on film. The camera is about 25' away from the rubs, but was still able to get a pretty good pic of a nice buck rubbing a 7" diameter tree. I have had this buck at 25 yards and he is a nice 120 class buck. I also hope to use this camera in the off season to survey the Bucks for next year. 
Thanks H2O and Tony,  Stan


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

SUUUWEEETT!!!!!!!With those horns he needs a big tree!!!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Great Job Buddy. Those Are Some Really Nice Photos........tony


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Pic!

Thats awsome! I am waiting to get a scanner, I am going to be creating a webs ite for my pics & my bro in laws, I think its going to be "Hocking County Whitetails" (we would get a 10% discount on our developing) Man I'd like to use that one on our site.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great picture!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job On Getting That On Film..whow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is some more Pictures that I got of a 90 to 100 Class 8 Point. (Leaning Tines...) I sure hope he makes it to next year!!! I have my camera set to take two Pictures on each event and reset every minute. I was wondering what settings some of you prefer and do you have any comments on this... H2OMellon and Tony, What do you use????,,, I have to admit that I do not have a scanner that is working right now, I got these pictures by taking a digital photo of the pictures and cropping them using Picasa. Stan  
Here is a Cute 8pt.... Leaning Tines... I have my camera set to take 2 pics on each even.. This is the first of the two..11/13/04 7:19 PM









This picture was a couple of seconds later!!!!!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I thought I would Post My very 1st Picture on my Stealth Camera. A Doe at Licking Branch 11-12-04 4:37 PM... Check out the 2 nice rubs!!!  Stan


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

That buck has a nice rack! Those cameras are so cool!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I can tell by your words, your getting pumped up by the pics.

I have used 1 pic per 1 min & 2 pics per 1 min, right now 2 of my 3 are on 2 pics per 1 min. After season I think I'm going to lower them down to 1 pic every 2 minutes. I'm going to leave mine out all year.

If you like those pics go to www.jesseshunting.com Look for the Game Cam section, man they have some excellant pics!!!!


----------

